# I still got my eyeball!



## mjellison (Mar 23, 2010)

Today my prescription safety glasses saved my left eyeball for the second time in the last two years.
I was setting my rope in an oak today and knocked a stub loose, just as I looked up to see where my rope settled a 1 inch stub from about 60 feet up smacked me perfectly in my safety glasses right where my eye was. It hit my glasses hard enough to push the bridge of my glasses into my nose and leave a small cut there. I'm sure if I wasn't wearing my safety glasses I would have spend my morning in the emergency room minus an eyeball. The first time my prescription safety glasses saved my left eyeball I was working the ground while my coworker was removing a sycamore. I was standing 20 to 25 feet away from where he was dropping limbs when he dropped a limb onto the pavement and a piece of bark shot off and hit me perfectly in my safety glasses from that far away, that one smacked me pretty hard too. 
Anyway just thought I would post my experiences in an effort to help any tree professionals who may be interested in eye preservation.


----------



## number6 (Mar 24, 2010)

*Glasses*

Glad to hear you are OK. I am going top be more attentive in wearing mine .

Paul.


----------



## DUGs-sawshop (Mar 24, 2010)

Glad your ok. You can never spend enough money on good equipment.


----------



## murphy4trees (Mar 25, 2010)

I keep a box of 12 pairs of safety glasses in the truck... I'va had my eye saved a few times too... WEAR EM


----------



## Jumper (Mar 25, 2010)

The fact that my Grandfather had a glass eye always made a strong case for wearing safety glasses, at least for me.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Mar 25, 2010)

I knew a guy who lost an eye to a machine shop accident - on the other side of the shop! He was minding his own business, and a piece of metal flew off of somebody else's work, and took out his eye.

When you least expect it, you're elected!

Glad you had the safety specs on. You just never know when it's coming your way.


----------



## tree md (Mar 26, 2010)

Yeah, they've saved my bacon as well. Had the rope snap on my lanyard come around too hard onetime and broke the lens on my Stihl safety/sun glasses.

I wear clear wrap around safety glasses in the shop. I was grinding a chain with my saw sharpener a few months back and had a wheel shatter in my face. A sobering experience, I'll guarantee you.


----------



## stevohut (Mar 26, 2010)

*Safety glasses*

I too have had close calls with my eyes even wearing glasses I still got stuff in my eye. Maching is a dangerous trade, you never know whats coming at you. I've had many a chip hit me right behind the glasses just under the eye. Same with grinding dust from a surface grinder can get you even when protection is worn. I've even gotton sparks and slag up under glasses while welding, I always wear my helmet now and flip up the shield when grinding and chipping slag, that whole face protection from the helmet is worth it.


----------



## DeAvilaTree (Apr 9, 2010)

I was picking up after a job a few years ago, just picked up a small log about 4" dia by what was left of a sucker on the side. The sucker broke off and I ended up driving the other end into my eye. I dropped like a stone the pain was one of my worst I thought I lost my eye. I just missed the pupil but caught the white of my eye taking a little chunk out of it. Ever since I always wear safety glass while working. I try to explain it to the guys that work for me "that think their to tough to wear safety gear" I don't want them getting hurt on my time.


----------



## 371groundie (Apr 9, 2010)

i always carry three pairs of glasses on the dash of my truck. one set of clears, one set of shades, and one set of those yellow ones that brighten your world on a cloudy day. that way theres no excuse not to wear a pair. i always have a pair for the conditions im in. i keep them on the dash up side down with the ear peices folded and put against the windsheild. this way the lenses dont get scratched up. 

i also frequently wear both glases and the face screen together. the face screen is added protection for my eyes and keeps the brush from scratching up my face.


----------



## murphy4trees (Apr 10, 2010)

Glasses came through again yesterday... handsaw to the face, caught by glasses, no damage done.. without glasses, might have been a permanent scar..


----------



## outofmytree (Apr 10, 2010)

NO NO NO. You don't pick ya nose when you have a saw in yer hand Daniel!


Losing an eye is no joking matter. Glad to hear everyone is wearing safety glasses. My team does not get out of the truck without em.


----------

